# 12V Power on Delay Circuit



## ButchB (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out a way to delay for .5 or 1 second powering up an ignition kill on my bike. I need something to go inline on my 12v power wire so that once it sees 12volts, it will not allow it to power up for atleast .5 of a second. Has anybody heard of such a device or know how I can build one? Thanks


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

a relay?


----------



## ButchB (Oct 15, 2008)

A relay would probably work if it has a built in time delay. Do you know if they make relays like this?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

what are you trying to accomplish by delaying the circuit?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Places like mouser/digikey sell time dealy relays but I'm unaware if they have any for the 12V application.


----------



## ButchB (Oct 15, 2008)

Its actually for my racebike. I know this isn't a bike forum but I used to be an installer and while I can't figure out the best way o do this, I know somebody can. I need to delay powering up my ignition kill box.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

The right size resistor running a relay may do it, or something like that will delay it while the current builds up enough to trip the relay. Try searching those terms/etc and often you can find that kind of stuff in forums.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

sqshoestring said:


> The right size resistor running a relay may do it, or something like that will delay it while the current builds up enough to trip the relay. Try searching those terms/etc and often you can find that kind of stuff in forums.


An RC based delay circuit, they are OK, there are better designs.


----------



## Dryseals (Sep 7, 2008)

ButchB said:


> I'm trying to figure out a way to delay for .5 or 1 second powering up an ignition kill on my bike. I need something to go inline on my 12v power wire so that once it sees 12volts, it will not allow it to power up for atleast .5 of a second. Has anybody heard of such a device or know how I can build one? Thanks


555 op amp, it's a timer thats been around for a long time. Do some searches and I'm sure you'll find what your'e looking for.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Dryseals said:


> 555 op amp, it's a timer thats been around for a long time. Do some searches and I'm sure you'll find what your'e looking for.


Yep, it's a silly-simple chip to design around and reliable as all hell.


----------



## ButchB (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I searched for the chip and Radio Shack carries them. I have been doing searches trying to figure out exactly how to use the chip for what i'm trying to do and haven't had ay luck so far but i'm gonna keep looking. Thanks again.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If you get the number look up the datasheet for it, they often have test circuits or at least show basics you need to run it.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

ButchB said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I searched for the chip and Radio Shack carries them. I have been doing searches trying to figure out exactly how to use the chip for what i'm trying to do and haven't had ay luck so far but i'm gonna keep looking. Thanks again.


I did a "time delay relay" and came up w/ this
Last one looks promising
http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/relaytim.asp
http://www.hometech.com/brains/timers.html
http://www.autotoys.com/x/product.php?productid=8561


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I posted a tutorial on delay circuits. 

You can also use DEI's pulse timer for what you're trying to do.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Look for broken remote start systems. Lots of times you can find working delays amidst the pieces...


----------



## ERB82 (May 27, 2008)

doesn't stinger's turnon/off pop eliminator do this?


----------



## ButchB (Oct 15, 2008)

Guys I really appreciate all the help and ideas. I think the stinger pop stopper will do the trick. I'm gonna run around 2morrow and see if I can find anybody with one in stock and try it. I'll let ya know. thanks again.


----------

